# laying track question



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

i've started laying track yesterday on my N scale layout and i keep bending nails and it's getting a little frustrating. it's not like a nail here and there it's like bending 10 nails in one hole. i've got about 30 feet of track layer so far and probably have already bent 50 nails already. have some that's gone straight in with no problems but those are rare for me right now. 

so is there a secret on how to drive these nails in without bending them?

thank you


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I pre-drill with a micro-drill (hand vice) where I use nails. For the most part I just glue the track down and don't use nails.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of hammer are you using, a tack hammer is good for the small nails.
Most just use adhesive calking like mentioned.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

big ed said:


> What kind of hammer are you using, a tack hammer is good for the small nails.
> Most just use adhesive calking like mentioned.



started out using a tack hammer which bent them too, so i went with a regular hammer with a tool (sorry can't think of the name for it) to help drive the nail this way did a little better but still bent the nail




sstlaure said:


> I pre-drill with a micro-drill (hand vice) where I use nails. For the most part I just glue the track down and don't use nails.


i thought about pre drilling the holes but wasn't sure about that. what kind of glue is best to use to glue the track down with? do you glue the turnouts also?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I used Alene's tacky glue, but others have used adhesive caulk with good results (takes a set faster) With the tacky glue I just used the large-sized thumbtacks to hold the track down while it was drying.

I glued everything, but I kept the glue well clear of the moving parts of the turnout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Alene's glue is great, as is the use caulk. WalMart has long straight pins that I found really work great.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> I used Alene's tacky glue


just ordered some of this glue.....thanks 

hopefully this will be less frustrating for me


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI.....You can get big bottles of it for cheap at Walmart in the craft section.

I use an old coffee can as a glue stand and keep the bottle in it upside down to keep the glue in the tip.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

like what the other guys have mentioned, glue and caulk work great with ease... no swinging hammers or getting frustrated... Ive even used hot glue where i was too lazy too wait for the caulk to set... If you get a hot glue gun make sure you get one thats high and low temp...


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> FYI.....You can get big bottles of it for cheap at Walmart in the craft section.


I ordered some from amazon and it will be here Friday at the latest (I'm a prime member). It's probably cheaper at amazon and I don't have to go in Walmart 😃


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I pre-drill with a micro-drill (hand vice) where I use nails.


I pre-drill with a micro drill also, especially if the material I'm wanting to nail into is something very hard like MDF. I use a regular size Bosch 18 volt drill-driver. The secret to being able to do this with a drill driver this size, is to tightly wrap the shank end of the drill bit with masking tape. When get it gets thick enough around the drill bit, the chuck of the drill driver grabs it and holds it very secure. I know this sounds kind of crazy, but when you don't have a dremmel tool, well.... you learn to MAKE DO.

The touchy part and down side about doing it this way is that with the slightest bit of too much downward pressure, the drill bit will snap in half. But if careful, this method does work very well. If done enough times, one sort of gets a feel for it, thus it it get's the job done when a Dremmel is not available. Why haven't I purchased a Dremmel yet? Sorriness on my part I guess. LOL  

Routerman


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

I use liquid nails. Once down and dry, it doesn't move. To remove, I use a stiff putty knife.


----------

